# New Dx Code



## Beany011178 (Oct 7, 2008)

How are you all interpreting the new code V28.81, Encounter for Fetal Anatomic Survey?  What kind of situation would someone use this code?


----------



## Thirudev (Jun 29, 2012)

Beany011178 said:


> How are you all interpreting the new code V28.81, Encounter for Fetal Anatomic Survey?  What kind of situation would someone use this code?


When an ultrasound is ordered for Fetal survey, I would prefer to use this V28.81

anyone else...?

Thiru Dev
CPC, CCS


----------

